# Potential project horse?



## Dazzy (Apr 2, 2012)

cant see any photos ??


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

He's a real cutie for sure. I think for very light jumping he would be okay, but because his bone is so light in his legs (especially compared to his thick body on top), I would be very careful. Perhaps more of a hunter than a jumper. 

I see a long topline all the way through (neck, back, loin). His hip is very sloping, which could be beneficial. He has a long forearm, but his hind legs look pretty balanced.

He does look prone to be more on the forehand, which again will not be beneficial to his being a jumper (rather than a hunter), but it wouldn't kill him. 

I would like to see how he moves with that enormous shoulder. His front half looks built for a TB and his hind end like a light QH or something, though the angle he is standing makes him look disproportionate.

All in all I would say I think he would be an okay lower level jumper and possibly hunter. Could be a cute project horse, and with some time and muscle he could possibly prove to be a decent jumper. 

Cheers,
RSS
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jhoover (Aug 7, 2012)

Cute horse, but you're right...too heavy in front. If you were to divide him into three even sections, his front section would account for way too much of his body. This lack of proportion will cause heaviness on the forehand, as you predicted, which is undesirable in a jumping prospect. I'm sure with regular work that his hind end will muscle-up, but not enough to make up for the unequal structure on the front end. Also, his back appears too long and weakly coupled. His should is too upright, which will make it difficult to pull his legs up tightly over a jump. A thick throat-latch combined with a "coarse" head make him an unlikely candidate for a successful jumping horse. 

All that to say, though, that conformation can never outweigh heart. I'd ride him if I were you. He looks very sweet and docile. Is he brave? Does he attack problems? Is he bold and smart? If so, then I'd say that those qualities can do a lot to compensate for weak conformation. In the end, I probably wouldn't ask him to do much more than lower level jumping, as that could invite soundness issues and/or cause him difficulty.


----------



## Falicity (Jul 13, 2011)

I see no pictures 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horseperson4 (Aug 12, 2012)

Agreed with the bit about being heavy, I think that he would clean up doing the little hunters!


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

I like him They haven't got him squared up very well,but more stretch out in that picture which is not helping in judging conformation. I like his shoulder,whither, topline is pretty level, good length to neck & ties in nicely.Nice lower set hocks.Legs look pretty clean & yes don't think he is that fine boned.
It would be nice if they had more pics show & info of what kind of breeding he has.Looks AQHA,He has similiarities in build to my gelding in my album:wink: probably why I like him LOL,plus his color is a bonus!!


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks for your replies. I thought he had been sold, but the ad is still there..... Need to buy a trailer now!


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

How is the Horse & trailer shopping going??


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

paintedpastures said:


> How is the Horse & trailer shopping going??


Went to a trailer dealer today, now at least I know what all the different sorts are! I have my eye on a couple of horses (inc this one) to go see as soon as trailer is purchased and school has started for my son. :lol:


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Let us know if you want help looking,we can be good enablers:lol:
We can help look the classified or may know of people that have horse or trailer for sale. 
Too bad,Just found out my Friend sold her horse trailer the other day,She talked about it but didn't know she advertised it,but I guess it sold pretty quick.It probably would have been a good little trailer to get started out with.....


----------

